
The Socialist Lavatory League - Tomte
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n09/owen-hatherley/the-socialist-lavatory-league
======
parliament32
The "Radar Key"s he mentions are very interesting -- standard key for disabled
people to access disabled restrooms in the UK:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-ouch-22602836](https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-
ouch-22602836)

------
ptah
tory cuts have been deep for a decade now

